# Best leather cleaner/conditioner



## Storry

Hi there guys/girls,

I recently purchased my first car with full leather trim and was basically after advice as to what is the best leather cleaner/conditioner out there.

I've always had cloth and I've no idea where to start with leather!

What do you all recommend?


----------



## silverback

i have the gliptone twins,conditioner and cleaner.but gtechniq also have some very impressive cleaners.you will probably get better responses from more clued up people tomorrow afternoon/evening mate  but search for gliptone and that should provide you with some info


----------



## judyb

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen. 

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

The type of leather you have is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather 
with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with 
aniline dyes prior to the finish coating. 

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. 
Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. 
Dirt on the surface will also become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this 
finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. 'Conditioners' will not do any 
protecting on leather even if they say they do as there will not be enough active 
ingredient in them to do anything.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc 
on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of 
moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and 
protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in 
good condition.

Leather needs a little regular care and attention and this can be done with a maintenance product rather than a deep clean which you would then only need to do once or twice a year depending on usage and colour.

The routine for correct care should be 

Protect from new Auto Ultra Protect
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product Auto Ultra MaintainDeep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year Auto Ultra Foam

Simple steps of cleaning & protecting will prolong the life of the finish on the leather 

Download your free Car Care Leaflet
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Dr Leather

Our cleaner is specifically developed to maintain the matt look of your leather. Plenty of write ups, a couple of which can be found here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236055

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233945

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## Tips

I would suggest keeping the leathers clean on a regular basis.

I've used Gliptone Leather Cleaner GT15 and Dr leather Wipes for my Audi A4 interior with great success.

For leather protection after cleaning, I use Gtechniq L1 - leather guard for protection against UV rays, dye transfer, friction and staining.

In the past, I've used Gliptone Leather Conditioner to re-introduce the leather smell, but now I use an aroma pad instead.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Furniture Clinic

Hello there,

We offer a range of products for leather, we currently have a offer on our leather care kit which comprises of leather cleaner and leather protection cream.Which Cleans, Feeds, Protects & re-instates the smell back into the leather. The Leather Care Kit is a two part leather cleaning kit designed to clean, condition & protect all items of leather. The kit comprises of;
Leather Ultra Clean 
A safe to use, gentle leather cleaner capable of removing even the toughest of stains from leather. Cleaning with a sponge to create a foaming action it gets into the grain and lift out dirt easily.

Leather Protection Cream
After cleaning the leather it is necessary to condition it. This product not only feeds and conditions leather but will add a protective layer that repels stains and helps prevent wear and tear. Infused with a luxurious leather aroma the protection cream also re-instates the smell back into old & new leather.

Sponge & Cloth
Cleaning sponge to gently clean leather and a soft cloth to apply the Leather Protection Cream with.

We also offer leather wipes to be used with the leather cleaner. Please follow the links below:

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.php#!prettyPhoto
http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Wipes.php

If you have questions please don't hesitate to contact us.

King Regards

Ashleigh


----------



## James_R

judyb said:


> Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning.
> Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.
> 
> Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.
> 
> The type of leather you have is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather
> with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with
> aniline dyes prior to the finish coating.
> 
> Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after.
> Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty.
> Dirt on the surface will also become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.
> 
> 'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this
> finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. 'Conditioners' will not do any
> protecting on leather even if they say they do as there will not be enough active
> ingredient in them to do anything.
> 
> A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc
> on pale coloured leathers.
> 
> Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of
> moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and
> protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in
> good condition.
> 
> Leather needs a little regular care and attention and this can be done with a maintenance product rather than a deep clean which you would then only need to do once or twice a year depending on usage and colour.
> 
> The routine for correct care should be
> 
> Protect from new Auto Ultra Protect
> Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product Auto Ultra MaintainDeep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year Auto Ultra Foam
> 
> Simple steps of cleaning & protecting will prolong the life of the finish on the leather
> 
> Download your free Car Care Leaflet
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


Great piece of information thanks Judy.
I have just been on your website before opening this page.

I have a nice matt finish to my full leather interior and want to keep it that way.
Car is only 1yr old, thinking I should probably use LTT AUTO ULTRA MAINTAIN?
I'm hoping it will keep the matt finish and not introduce any shine to it?

Thanks
James


----------



## judyb

Shine is usually due to the build up of dirt on the leather which then becomes 'polished' by constant abrasion. This can also be exacerbated by the use of incorrect care products that attract more dirt.
Keeping the leather clean is all important to prevent this from happening. Using Auto ultra Maintain will not alter the appearance of the leather in any way but using it in conjunction with Auto Ultra Protect will help with keeping it clean and in good condition.
Hope this helps
Regards
Judyb


----------



## Demetrios72

Dr Leather wipes 

Quick & easy to use and very effective for maintaing your leather

Highly recomend :thumb:


----------



## bero1306

LTT say don't condition & Furniture Clinic say must condition. Are we conditioning or not. :wall:


----------



## cptzippy

It's always fun to throw out the word 'leather' in a detailing forum occasionally to see how confused anyone reading could get within a few posts.


----------



## James_R

so...

LTT is a two stage application
Furniture clinic is a two stage application
Dr Leather is a one stage application?

I will certainly post up my thoughts when i have tried one of these out.


----------



## ITHAQVA

bero1306 said:


> LTT say don't condition & Furniture Clinic say must condition. Are we conditioning or not. :wall:


I've done my own tests, if you want a matt finish that lasts ages dont condition :thumb:, if you want shiny crap looking seats within 2 weeks use a conditioner  :thumb: 

Products from LTT or Dr Leather are excellent :thumb:


----------



## James_R

ITHAQVA said:


> I've done my own tests, if you want a matt finish that lasts ages dont condition :thumb:, if you want shiny crap looking seats within 2 weeks use a conditioner  :thumb:
> 
> Products from LTT or Dr Leather are excellent :thumb:


I read your reviews with great interest before making my mind up ITHAQVA. :thumb:


----------



## slimjimvw

Dr Leather and a small brush.

Bangtidy !


----------



## James_R

I tried the Dr Leather cleaner today applied with a microfibre and (what residue there was) buffed with a soft clean Sonus Der Wunder towel.

Got to admit I am very very impressed with the cleaning process and just as importantly (if not more) the finish of the product.

They look brand new, very nice and matt finish.
Dont feel greasy, they just feel like they are supposed to.

They've removed the slight shine off the drivers seat from the constant getting in and out which I was pleased with too.
Was a bit late and dark when I did it today so I will get some pics up tomorrow.

Thanks to the contributors in this thread and to Darryl @ Dr Leather for a spot on product.

Looking forward to keeping my eye on the condition of the seats over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tips

Wait till you try the Dr Leather Wipes - awesome :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Also, Dr Leather will be releasing a small tub of 40x Dr Leather wipes very soon


----------



## ITHAQVA

Got Leather, Call the doctor! :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT

cptzippy said:


> It's always fun to throw out the word 'leather' in a detailing forum occasionally to see how confused anyone reading could get within a few posts.


There is a great deal of conflicting information on leather care being put out by leather experts themselves who use baffling pseudo scientific techno speak as another marketing ploy, which makes it difficult to find a **********, unbiased answer. Here is one ********** truth -_you are dealing with the leathers finish, not the hide itself_

I've always been amazed that such a simple detailing task like the cleaning and care of ethyl carbamate (95% of modern automotive upholstery is finished leather, a hide protected by a covering of urethane) has been made into something so complicated, it seems that the only people who have anything to gain from this have a vested interest in the sale of products.


----------



## Dr Leather

TOGWT said:


> There is a great deal of conflicting information on leather care being put out by leather experts themselves who use baffling pseudo scientific techno speak as another marketing ploy, which makes it difficult to find a **********, unbiased answer. Here is one ********** truth -_you are dealing with the leathers finish, not the hide itself_
> 
> I've always been amazed that such a simple detailing task like the cleaning and care of ethyl carbamate (95% of modern automotive upholstery is finished leather, a hide protected by a covering of urethane) has been made into something so complicated, it seems that the only people who have anything to gain from this have a vested interest in the sale of products.


Yes and it's even worse when certain members try to comment on topics they apparently know little about!!! Ethyl carbamate is not a polyurethane (note the word poly here) used in the finishing of leather. The finish mixtures are essentially made of various components that include polyurethanes, acrylic based binders, silicones, diluents, pigments, etc, etc. Thus your use of ethyl carbamate is VERY inaccurate....... carbamate based chains on the other hand is more correct. The devil is in the detail(ing). You need to consider all of the components in the finishing mixture and how they integrate with each other - therein lies the true skill.

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## Aarkonite

vested interests indeed, i am gobsmacked that someone elsewhere on this thread though DR Leather at £24.99 was good value!!!!!

3 times the price of a wee bottle of gliptone i wonder if the difference in results are really worth it. IMHO


----------



## ITHAQVA

Aarkonite said:


> vested interests indeed, i am gobsmacked that someone elsewhere on this thread though DR Leather at £24.99 was good value!!!!!
> 
> 3 times the price of a wee bottle of gliptone i wonder if the difference in results are really worth it. IMHO


I think its good value considering how long the matt finish lasts when using it :thumb:


----------



## traplin

I was a firm believer in leather creams up until about a week ago when i realised my driver's seat was slowly but surely getting shiney. Im changing tack and certainly looking into whats what but can safely say the cream is a no no! 

Im wonderimg though, with the clean and seal method, how is the leather kept nourished? Fogive my ignorance but i dont understand...if the leather is sealed and we are only cleaning the surface layer then how does this work?


----------



## James_R

Pleased as punch at the quality of the finish on my seats yesterday.

One of the lads at work saw my car for the first time today and had a look inside, thought it was brand spanking new.

Totally clean, non greasy, proper matt finish.

This 500ml bottle will personally last me ages, happy with the price if the product delivers the goods.

Thanks Dr Leather


----------



## TOGWT

[Ethyl carbamate is not a polyurethane (note the word poly here) used in the finishing of leather. The finish mixtures are essentially made of various components that include polyurethanes, acrylic based binders, silicones, diluents, pigments, etc, etc. Thus your use of ethyl carbamate is VERY inaccurate....... carbamate based chains on the other hand is more correct]

I have never claimed Ethyl carbamate (also called urethane) is a component of polyurethanes. But then as a Chemical Engineer you'd know this


----------



## Dr Leather

TOGWT said:


> [Ethyl carbamate is not a polyurethane (note the word poly here) used in the finishing of leather. The finish mixtures are essentially made of various components that include polyurethanes, acrylic based binders, silicones, diluents, pigments, etc, etc. Thus your use of ethyl carbamate is VERY inaccurate....... carbamate based chains on the other hand is more correct]
> 
> I have never claimed Ethyl carbamate (also called urethane) is a component of polyurethanes. But then as a Chemical Engineer you'd know this


But your inference was that leather has only a coating of ethyl carbamate which is completely inaccurate. As a chemical engineer indeed I do know these things. So your post in truth was rather misleading......


----------



## macmaw

ITHAQVA said:


> I've done my own tests, if you want a matt finish that lasts ages dont condition :thumb:, if you want shiny crap looking seats within 2 weeks use a conditioner  :thumb:
> 
> Products from LTT or Dr Leather are excellent :thumb:


Which conditioner?
I use LL conditioner and don't have this problem


----------



## ITHAQVA

macmaw said:


> Which conditioner?
> I use LL conditioner and don't have this problem


I did use Gliptone leather conditioner :doublesho before being a member of this great site:thumb: perhaps the LL isn't a conditioner in the traditional sense. Which is where some of the confusion lies these days, I'm wondering if the manufacturers of traditional conditioners have changed their products to be totally water based with no oils etc..

To condition or not to condition, I've done my tests, i use what works best simple, my leather looks like new, I dont care what's in but what works :thumb: enough said 

*Dr Leather & LTT say "You don't need no shine"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

When it comes to cars *"Shine on the outside, matt on the inside"* :thumb:


----------



## bero1306

Seems to me that there is no ********** answer on this or these threads would not keep going and going.


----------



## Grizzle

Nice to see my comment removed, opinion not valid i take it.


----------



## srod

Been using a 2-stage clean/conditioning product up to now as, well, I thought that was how leather should be cleaned etc.

The Dr. Leather wipes, do they give the leather a protective layer as well as clean it? Must admit that I like the idea of a matt finish.


----------



## bero1306

I found Gliptone Conditioner left my seats matt.


----------



## Envy Car Care

srod said:


> Been using a 2-stage clean/conditioning product up to now as, well, I thought that was how leather should be cleaned etc.
> 
> The Dr. Leather wipes, do they give the leather a protective layer as well as clean it? Must admit that I like the idea of a matt finish.


Just a pure cleaning product.


----------



## condition1

Oh dear.

I was going to start a thread about which conditioner to use.

Gliptone/chemical guys or zaino.

Now I'm more confused. seems condioner is not the way to go.

If these dr leather wipes just clean won't that take out the oils( thats what the conditioners claim to re inforce)

Does it leave UV protection wont constantly cleaning leather dry it out?


----------



## Superspec

bero1306 said:


> LTT say don't condition & Furniture Clinic say must condition. Are we conditioning or not. :wall:


I was thinking the same lol

Anyway - I use Gliptone to clean the seats and then the cream afterwards. The initial oiliness disappears very quickly and the seats are left matt with a wonderful, new leather smell. I haven't come across any issues with the seats going shiny any quicker than you would normally expect.

I can't comment on the other products mentioned here because I haven't used them although I would be very interested in a product that cuts down the time it takes to clean and finish leather seats properly.


----------



## Dr Leather

condition1 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I was going to start a thread about which conditioner to use.
> 
> Gliptone/chemical guys or zaino.
> 
> Now I'm more confused. seems condioner is not the way to go.
> 
> If these dr leather wipes just clean won't that take out the oils( thats what the conditioners claim to re inforce)
> 
> Does it leave UV protection wont constantly cleaning leather dry it out?


No as the 'oils' you refer to are now very advanced fibre substantive synthetic based products locked on to the fibres during the retanning processing. The modern day finishing (coating) of leather uses very advanced blends of PU, acrylics, etc that are all highly cross-linked for toughness and so conditioners, unless highly solvent based, will struggle to get through the coating.

I have posted a lot of information up on the forum over the last year or so. but I will look to put these as 'stickies' in my section now.

UV protection is built in to the coatings directly at the tannery.

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## Andy G

ITHAQVA said:


> Products from LTT or Dr Leather are excellent :thumb:


2nd this :thumb:


----------



## Fac

Always got a pack of baby wipes in the storage under my seat- does hair wax, kid fingers, shoe rubs and diesel fingers.

I've still got that new leather smell every time I open the door, mr. Doctor what's the best way to maintain that ?
Al.


----------



## Dr Leather

Fac said:


> Always got a pack of baby wipes in the storage under my seat- does hair wax, kid fingers, shoe rubs and diesel fingers.
> 
> I've still got that new leather smell every time I open the door, mr. Doctor what's the best way to maintain that ?
> Al.


Hi Al,

Well first off your baby wipes are not designed for finished (coated) leather. I know a lot of people think that because they are for skin then they are OK for leather but honestly it's incorrect. Also baby wipes differ vastly between brands.....

The leather smell is typically associated with old school veg tanned leather, and the aromas generated by the classic old veg tannins and old types of natural fat liquors. Nowadays the way to maintain the new leather smell is to use a specific aroma created synthetically. And that is exactly what we did after screening hundreds of different aroma formulations, and then we incorporate it in to our mix.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## ITHAQVA

Fac said:


> Always got a pack of baby wipes in the storage under my seat- does hair wax, kid fingers, shoe rubs and diesel fingers.


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Dr Leather

For all those out there still wondering whether to try our product, here is another independent post with pictures just posted in our section on the forum:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3467090#post3467090

Pictures tell a thousand words......

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Fac

I have been taught to take on expert advice and listen to the science, if it makes sense then utilise, your gear seems very Audi
One thing though, do us DW bods get a discount ? 
Al


----------



## nc35

Been using the Ikea twin pack on our VW leather interior. The cleaner and sponge certainly pull out lots and lots of dirt.


----------



## -Raven-

I just use a damp MF cloth to keep my Leather clean in the Lexus, after giving them a good vacuum.

I use Optimum Leather Protectant (also called Protectant Plus) to clean and seal them every month or two. It leaves a matte finish on leather, and fairly decent protection. :thumb:

This stuff also works great on vinyl, plastics, and trim. Not the longest lasting stuff, but will last a few washes at least.


----------



## Ravinder

Dr Leather, where can I buy your products from?


----------



## bero1306

Ravinder said:


> Dr Leather, where can I buy your products from?


https://www.envyvaleting.com/products.asp


----------



## mollov

type[r]+ said:


> I use Optimum Leather Protectant (also called Protectant Plus) to clean and seal them every month or two. It leaves a matte finish on leather, and fairly decent protection. :thumb:
> 
> This stuff also works great on vinyl, plastics, and trim. Not the longest lasting stuff, but will last a few washes at least.


+1.. really great product in my opinion...


----------



## DITech

_"Philadelphia orange jelly is excellent, natural, concentrate cleaner recommended for cleaning leather, suitable for general cleaning of fatty, oily surfaces and for cleaning stains. Orange jelly effectively, but gently cleans leather sofas, leather jackets, shoes, car interiors, as well as textile, plastic, wood, laminate, glass, ceramics, lacquer and metal surfaces. Usage is simple: rub the surface with a wet sponge, squeezing sponges to make foam detergent and foam rub the damage cleaning contaminated surfaces. Leave foam for a few minutes, then wipe the surface. It is an excellent stain remover for textile and upholstered surfaces, suitable for washing (wet sponge, rub the gel into the contaminated surface, then after waiting a few minutes, rinse fabric or put into the machine). Orange jelly can also be used to clean hands after repairing a vehicle, or other work with the oil. Orange jelly is completely environmentally friendly, completely biodegradable in the natural product (OECD test 302B), contains no alcohol or phosphates."_

Sorry for that English, it's from translator. Excellent all purpose cleaner.










They've got a balm as well. 
_"Natural product made from beeswax and vegetable oils. Treats, impregnates, conserves, restores leather and wood products. Easy application, a unique quality, unlimited life."_

I've tried those product in my friends garage. Really easy to use and they work! So I've decided to buy one for myself. 
Review later. And if you interesting in, I can make some samples. They're really cheap 

DITech


----------



## rockhopper

Like the sound of the ease and quickness with the DR Leather wipes but would they work on my 10 year old Bimmer I've just bought, the seats feel a little hard and need softening, would this require a different sort of cream product to attempt to rejuvenate them as it appears the wipes are only for cleaning so fine on newer seats in good condition.


----------



## Goodfella36

rockhopper said:


> Like the sound of the ease and quickness with the DR Leather wipes but would they work on my 10 year old Bimmer I've just bought, the seats feel a little hard and need softening, would this require a different sort of cream product to attempt to rejuvenate them as it appears the wipes are only for cleaning so fine on newer seats in good condition.


i am a great fan of Dr leather products but for older leather or some that has had bit of a harder life then i have resorted to

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=46

its not the easiest process but one that does make a difference


----------



## rockhopper

BespokeCarCare said:


> i am a great fan of Dr leather products but for older leather or some that has had bit of a harder life then i have resorted to
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=46
> 
> its not the easiest process but one that does make a difference


Cheers for that, you mean using the rejuvenator then, as I said never had leather seats before is this more difficult use them ?


----------



## Goodfella36

rockhopper said:


> Cheers for that, you mean using the rejuvenator then, as I said never had leather seats before is this more difficult use them ?


Its best used on a sunny day and left on so its not a quick treatment kind of product.

you would still need a cleaner first though up to you if you buy both products or go for another make of cleaner.


----------



## rockhopper

BespokeCarCare said:


> Its best used on a sunny day and left on so its not a quick treatment kind of product.
> 
> you would still need a cleaner first though up to you if you buy both products or go for another make of cleaner.


Wow quick reply, so you would work it in with a MF cloth or brush and this should help to bring some softness back then.


----------



## Goodfella36

rockhopper said:


> Wow quick reply, so you would work it in with a MF cloth or brush and this should help to bring some softness back then.


http://www.autopia.org/forum/product-reviews/101030-product-review-leatherique-leather-system.html

Take a read of this might help you more :thumb:


----------



## rockhopper

BespokeCarCare said:


> http://www.autopia.org/forum/product-reviews/101030-product-review-leatherique-leather-system.html
> 
> Take a read of this might help you more :thumb:


Nice link I will digest !


----------



## Benn

Can i add my findings?

I've been using Gliptone on my leather (after reading reviews on here) for about 2years.
But i'm finding more and more it takes ages to soak in and leave the finish shiney and quite sticky..

So after reading this thread i thought i'd try Dr Leather.

Now lucky for me, my seats have a nice divide in them so testing the two is easy...

Gliptone on the top part, Dr Leather on the bottom. Applied as the markers say. Pic taken after 10mins.










After 20mins.










The Gliptone took 1 -2 hours to dry in fully. Leaving it shiney and sticky.
The Dr Leather left the surface satin finished and not sticky at all... (But don't smell as nice)
Better pic of the surface..










No i founds a down side to the Dr Leather wipes... If rain water gets on any thing treated (as my door cards did when i had to unload the car in the rain)
I found you get very bad streaks on the surface...



















They come off with another wipe with a DrL wipe. But just annoying.


----------



## Tips

Try Gtechniq L1 on top of the Dr Leather Wipe treatment to boost UV protection and offer additional water resistance. :thumb:


----------



## Benn

Thanks i'll look in to some.


----------



## hawkpie

Can Dr Leather stuff be used on leather sofas? May as well get something I can use in the car and in the house.


----------



## hawkpie

Also how many wipes would you typically use per seat? Thanks!


----------



## Benn

hawkpie said:


> Also how many wipes would you typically use per seat? Thanks!


I used two on mine.


----------



## Tips

One Dr wipe for the leather side arms and one Dr wipe for the seat cushions.

My sofa has never looked cleaner :argie:


----------



## Bmwjc

Use the dr leather liquid cleaner stuff and a brush first then maintain with their wipes! Their stuff is fantastic and your car will smell like a car with a leather interior again!


----------



## The Doctor

Benn said:


> No i founds a down side to the Dr Leather wipes... If rain water gets on any thing treated (as my door cards did when i had to unload the car in the rain)
> I found you get very bad streaks on the surface...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They come off with another wipe with a DrL wipe. But just annoying.


Surely if you get streaks on the leather after using the wipes then they are leaving something behind on the surface?


----------



## Dr Leather

The Doctor said:


> Surely if you get streaks on the leather after using the wipes then they are leaving something behind on the surface?


Are you sure it hasn't loosened previous conditioning material??? We have tried to simulate this and cannot get the same effect. Call me tomorrow on 07988388838 and let's see if we can find the solution.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Tips

I've not seen this problem with Dr Leather Wipes and I have been 'caught' in the rain with the soft top down.

The only time I had residue on the leather seats using the Dr Leather Wipes is when the previous owner had conditioned the leather seats.

Hope that helps in any way.


----------



## The Doctor

Dr Leather said:


> Are you sure it hasn't loosened previous conditioning material??? We have tried to simulate this and cannot get the same effect. Call me tomorrow on 07988388838 and let's see if we can find the solution.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dr Leather


In all honesty it wasn't my problem I just thought it strange that something was streaking if the wipes don't leave anything behind. Thanks for the offer though! Looking at the pic again it seems the streaks may be from a product applied to the door handle that has run down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Leather

The Doctor said:


> In all honesty it wasn't my problem I just thought it strange that something was streaking if the wipes don't leave anything behind. Thanks for the offer though! Looking at the pic again it seems the streaks may be from a product applied to the door handle that has run down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We actually tried to simulate your issue on 6 different types of leather. And we couldn't get it to do it. So we are a little bit mystified but as I say I'm happy to try to help on this. Is there streaking above the door handle in any way???

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## sajan

GTechniq L1 is a great product


----------



## Tips

Gtechniq L1 is a fantastic protectant for leather, but its neither a cleaner or conditioner.

I use L1 after cleaning my leather seats with Dr Leather wipes. :thumb:


----------



## sebna

I use Gliptone combo. 

If used correctly which rarely anybody does it gives perfect matt and soft finish. Not oily at all. 

Cheers


----------



## Matt93

Used this the other day as was £5.00 from autobrite direct so thought I'd give it a go:








Can be used to create a gloss or matte finish but I wet for gloss - matte appears now to have been the better option. I quite like the smell tho.


----------



## walker1967

Neilsens leather lux for me and it's less than £4 a bottle, haven't used anything that compares to it tbh it's a great product, I don't understand why more people aren't using it. It also comes in a silver bottle too


----------



## Benn

Tips said:


> Gtechniq L1 is a fantastic protectant for leather, but its neither a cleaner or conditioner.


Oh it's not a conditioner? Maybe i wont order some...


----------



## bero1306

Work really well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Green-Shi...leaning_CA&hash=item35be1f1503#ht_1191wt_1156


----------



## sprocketser

Interesting thread , learned some real good things here .


----------



## kasman

Seems to be alot more people are taking an interest in the leather care. That is why we thought it a good idea to organise this. it will be a great day for sure.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275426


----------



## eswga

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but reading through it seems 'modern' leathers do not require a condition. My question is how modern is modern. I have a 1990 VE golf with leather interior that needs cleaning and I'm wondering if I should condition it afterwards.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mjn

So, having bought a 11-plate car with cream leather......what is the best protection i can use after a thorough cleaning?


----------



## judyb

Auto LeatherGuard protection guaranteed for 1 year against dye transfer

Anyone is welcome to come along to our Free Leather Discovery Days if you want to learn about how to take care of leather correctly. We also run 1 day Leather ID and Cleaning courses in Harrogate, Cambridge and Scotland for those detailers who are interested in taking the process further.

Cheers
Judyb


----------



## PhillipW

I was going to buy myself the AG leather cleaner and conditioner, but after reading this I may try the "DR"! Can you buy DR Leather at high street stores?


----------



## Dr Leather

PhillipW said:


> I was going to buy myself the AG leather cleaner and conditioner, but after reading this I may try the "DR"! Can you buy DR Leather at high street stores?


Hi there - we have all our resellers listed here:

http://www.drleather.com/Leather-Cleaners/Current-Retailers.aspx

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## joe

Anyone have a view on the swisswax range of leather cleaners? Milk?

Rgrd 

Joe


----------



## bazzlem

I can't see the Dr Leather spray on the clean your car website?


----------



## lightningslow

Dr Leather said:


> Hi there - we have all our resellers listed here:
> 
> http://www.drleather.com/Leather-Cleaners/Current-Retailers.aspx
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dr Leather


I would suggest you either contact your resellers or update your site as none of them stock your full range of products or are out of stock.


----------



## Dr Leather

I'll check this out. I heard from Tim at CleanYourCar and they do have stock, but they haven't as of yet updated the website.

Thanks

Darryl


----------



## Ceejay21868

Sorry to bump this thread but I'm looking for a finish such as this preferably with the maximum amount of durability.






Can anyone (if they have the products) do a full on test between Dr Leather, Furniture Clinic, LTT, Gliptone, Autoglym etc, etc.

If these companies are so confident that their product is of an excellent standard, then I'd assume they'd be glad to hand over a sample to the independent reviewer ?


----------



## judyb

The 50/50 shot shows the main reason why you shouldn't apply conditioners to finished leather !! Hey ho!
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Typeroz

Dodo juice supernatural leather cleaner anyone?


----------



## hovnojede

Typeroz said:


> Dodo juice supernatural leather cleaner anyone?


Yup. I am on my second bottle. Good stuff for the price.


----------



## Andre

Dodo for me, too. Works very well


----------

